# Some of my 'O' stuff



## Dano

Bits and pieces that I have hoarded!
















































No rhyme nor reason, just an assortment of items that have come my way.


----------



## seabilliau

Great items. I really like that NYC with the grey band on the tender. Haven't seen one like that before. I like its rounded/smoothed over corners.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the collection, you have some neat stuff there.


----------



## Dano

seabilliau said:


> Great items. I really like that NYC with the grey band on the tender. Haven't seen one like that before. I like its rounded/smoothed over corners.


A favourite ploy of Marx, use the same pressing and add paint for whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the collection, you have some neat stuff there.


Thankyou, considering that I don't go looking for anything I guess it isn't too bad. Everything runs except the 263E, terrible wiring inside, all the insulation deteriated. Lousy pics I know, poor light means steady that camera! I will have to do some table-top photography later. Thanks for looking.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Welcome to the forum as well.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ooohhh ... prewar tinplate. Hubba hubba.

Can you slide open the glass a bit more so I can drool on that 263 ?!?



TJ


----------



## santafe158

Dano said:


> Everything runs except the 263E, terrible wiring inside, all the insulation deteriated.


I recently purchased a 1946 2020 steam turbine on another forum. It's wiring was also pretty bad. I just replaced it one wire at a time and it's running great. I believe I used 22 gauge stranded wire from radio shack. It's a slow process, but it's really nice to see shiny wires running inside instead of brittle wire insulation. I did rewire everything to the E-Unit, which required the most work to do. But it's still not that bad of a job.


----------



## tjcruiser

You can get traditional cloth-covered 22-gauge black wire from Jeff Kane at the Train Tender. I've rewired several motors, including a near-similar Lionel 262 recently. Most of the rewire is pretty easy ... the brushplate has screw-on terminals. I'f you're interested, I'll direct you to my tips on how to solder a new pickup wire to the back (inside) of the bottom plate.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Dano

Thanks for the help guys and 'cruiser some more pics for you!
































It has a couple of small pieces missing and a few scratches but pretty good overall so I wouldn't feel bad swapping out the wiring someday.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're going to have TJ drooling all over your stuff, he'd kill for that locomotive!


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're going to have TJ drooling all over your stuff, he'd kill for that locomotive!


Actually, I hire hit-men for that sort of work. Easier to farm-out the dirty stuff! 

Thanks much for the extra 263 / tender pics, Dano ... their shells and trim look to be in excellent condition for the age. Nice treasures!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Not trying to upset anyone due to the "O" Stuff title, but do I spot an American Flyer Atlantic Steamer in that showcase -- first photo, second shelf from top, far right, front.
Or did I just open myself up to tons of ridicule???


----------



## Dano

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Not trying to upset anyone due to the "O" Stuff title, but do I spot an American Flyer Atlantic Steamer in that showcase -- first photo, second shelf from top, far right, front.
> Or did I just open myself up to tons of ridicule???


No, I do have an American Flyer loco on the shelf, good eye!


----------



## tjcruiser

There's always one in every crowd, I guess!


----------



## Dano

The 'Flyer


----------



## Dano

A couple of Marx sets. These are the way that I got them so they may not have the correct components, I have not checked it out.
2-4-2
















0-4-0


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those about the best looking and cleanest Marx sets I've ever seen!  I'm sure the Marx folks are drooling.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Although I could spot that Flyer on the shelf, my eyes are having trouble seeing the faded stamped number on the engine -- looks like #300 -- obviously an Atlantic steam loco. I think I have 3 of those in my stock. I acquired one in an eBay encounter, then bought the others on eBay for parts to restore the first. I have yet to begin that project. Nice looking piece, does she run?


----------



## Dano

Yes, she runs. I have a oval of track, the first time that I have encountered banked track, when I first put it together I didn't realize they went together only the one way! Sort of like encountering a left-handed threaded bolt for the first time.


----------



## Big Ed

Hello Dano.
I must have been sleeping back in August of 2012, this is the first time I am looking at your problem.
What problem you ask?
The hoarding problem......I could help you out with that if you need the help.

Nice collection you have there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dano

Thank you Ed, but I have a 'friend' nearby that is doing his best to 'help' me but I am in complete denial!


----------



## sjm9911

Lots of nice stuff. I think plenty for both Ed, and '' your friend ''. Thanks for the pictures, I never seen that much pristine stuff. If you need a third '' friend '' I'm here!


----------



## Dano

Don't get tooooo excited because honestly some of it is not as pristine as it looks in the photos. Some of it was played with a lot and has to be placed with the best side out!


----------

